# Using paintball CO2 question



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

I've gone thru and read a bunch of posts regarding using paintball canisters for CO2 and just have some follow up questions regarding the setup, refills, and testing requirements.

I understand that most paintball canisters come with a pin type valve. Is this on/off valve all that's required to convert refillable canisters to fit the standard CO2 regulators? On/Off Valve

Where do you refill these types of "adapted" paintball canisters? Can you take them to the places where you refill regular aluminum cylinders? Can they still refill them at sporting/paintball supply stores? Can you refill regular aluminum cylinders at sporting/paintball supply stores?

Are the requirements regarding hydrostatic testing the same for both types of cylinders? Thanks!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't know about the rest but I know here in Tx you can refill them at most spoting goods stores that cater to Paintball people....Gander mountain, Basspro, most army surplus etc.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> Don't know about the rest but I know here in Tx you can refill them at most spoting goods stores that cater to Paintball people....Gander mountain, Basspro, most army surplus etc.


Hi, thanks for the info. Are you referring to paintball canisters with the on/off adapter, regular aluminum 5/10# cylinders, or both? Thanks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The paintball canisters...


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Any cylinder that is going to hold compressed CO2 liquid is required to be tested. However I doubt that anyone is going to test a $10 paintball cylinder. The test runs more than the cost of the cylinder.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You will probably want to take that part to a good paintball store and have them change it for you. You can also buy tanks that come with an on/off similar to that already installed. Its a cheaper way to go. However, stay away from the Pure Energy brand as they have a tendency to go bad.

If you go use that valve you linked to, it can be tested and filled just like any normal cylinder, AFAIK.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Just the person I was hoping would read this thread 

I read your posts about problems with Pure Energy tanks leaking after changing the adapter and I'm hoping I can find something not from PE, but it seems like everything online and every paintball 20oz refillable canister advertised is a Pure Energy. They must be really popular in the sport (I have no idea).

I just don't want to be limited to getting refills only at paintball/sports stores after making the conversion since I'll be using a paintball canister. Hopefully, I'll still be able to take it to a typical filling site even though it's so small.

Vice versa, if I get a 2.5lb aluminum cylinder, I was wondering if it's possible to have them filled at a sporting/paintball place.

Thanks!



dennis said:


> You will probably want to take that part to a good paintball store and have them change it for you. You can also buy tanks that come with an on/off similar to that already installed. Its a cheaper way to go. However, stay away from the Pure Energy brand as they have a tendency to go bad.
> 
> If you go use that valve you linked to, it can be tested and filled just like any normal cylinder, AFAIK.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Depends on the store. Some can fill some can't. I used to get my 53 filled at a paintball place when I was in a bind. It cost more but I did not always have any other option. 

As for the Pure Energy, I am not talking about a cylinder you replaced the valve on but ones that are sold with a manufacturer's on/off already attached. The tank is fine, it is the sock on/off they use that is crap.


----------



## p3purr (Nov 6, 2006)

Wal*Mart exchanges paintball cylinders in the sporting goods department.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

That adapter will not be all you need to convert it. you will need multiple fitings and the line and tank adapter from a remote fill station to upconvert it to a standard CO2 regulators input. Or you can remove the input adapter from the regulator, if possible and use fittings to adapt it to the inlet of the regulator.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Odd, I did not need an adapter

12oz Pure Energy CO2 tank, economy single-gauge regulator from beveragefactory.com and a Clippard needle vavle. Total setup ~$70.


----------

